# copy格式的问题？

## blackwhite

这个就作为chinese版开办纪念。

我有两台安装gentoo的机器，配置也一样。但是我最新安装的机器上，copy功能不正常。具体表现为，在新的地方粘贴的时候，总是在每行的开头添加一个tab长度的空白,让本来正常的code拷贝过来了，就没有办法看了。但是另外一台机器去没有这个问题。实在是不明白特来请教。怎么处理？3X.

Edit:

 - Eric.200412171010: 原贴为非 UTF-8 编码, 已修正.

----------

## EricHsu

Hi, blackwhite, your previous post was not posted in UTF-8 encoding, so it was unreadable for other people who have set their browsers' encoding to UTF-8, I've edited for you. 

This forum's default encoding is UTF-8, to view & post threads properly, you need to set your browser's encoding to UTF-8. Please check this post.

你是在哪些程序之间进行拷贝粘贴? 不同程序间的粘贴是有一些事情需要注意的. 例如, 如果你是从 gtk 程序中拷贝 (例如从 gedit, firefox) 数据, 然后粘贴到 gnome-terminal 下运行的 vi 中, 要让 vi 不会给你每行都自动加一个 tab 缩进, 你需要先在 vi 里: ESC -> : (冒号) -> set noai -> i (切换回输入状态) -> ctrl + shift + v (或者直接鼠标右键 "粘贴")

其中 vi 里 set noai 的意思是: 设置 (set) 为非 (no) 自动 (auto) 缩进 (indent) 方式.

请给出一个出现问题时的实例, 具体说明是从哪个程序拷贝到哪个程序  :Smile: 

----------

## blackwhite

即使从VI到VI也是会自动缩进的。比知道为什么。另外一台机器就是没有问题。

----------

## EricHsu

请问试过 vi 里 set noai 了么? 结果仍旧?

----------

## blackwhite

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 请问试过 vi 里 set noai 了么? 结果仍旧?

 

结果是一样的。

我的vimrc文件。

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> " initialisation file for vim editor.
> 
> " $Header: /home/taviso/.vimrc,v 1.1 2004/05/13 17:40:31 taviso Exp $
> ...

 

但是如果vimrc就一个set noai，这样是不会每行都自动缩进。这说明上面的设定里边有个地方和noai，冲突，不知道上面什么地方？请指正。

谢谢。

----------

## EricHsu

 *blackwhite wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 我的vimrc文件。
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

sorry, 才回复你, 刚把 glibc locales 的问题彻底解决  :Wink: 

根据你的意思, 看来确实是因为某个 (些) 选项造成了 noai 无效以致 vim 仍旧在粘贴时给你自动缩进了. 关于 vim 的各种设置, 我并不熟悉, 不过解决问题的思路还是有的: 建议你从一个仅含 noai 的 vimrc 开始, 然后逐个添加其他设置, 一个个排除, 最终一定可以找到那个让 noai 失效的设置, 虽说比较笨的办法, 但是应该是有效的  :Wink: 

到时找到了记得回来跟帖告诉我们原因  :Smile: 

----------

